# Good & bad news on my car matriculation



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I promised to let you know how the matriculation of my classic Jeep went.

The good news is I now have the registration number and registration document etc issued. This includes IMTT permission for a non standard sized rear number plate.

The bad news is I'm having trouble finding anyone who can make me the non standard sized registration plate.

The very bad news is I've had to pay E733.19 a year road tax because despite it's age (32 years and 6 months) the car has been assessed as a new vehicle and the very, very bad news is there's no way out of paying that amount of road tax every year. Even conversion to GPL and/or taking the car off the road doesn't reduce the amount payable. 

Despite all that, I love my Jeep deeply and although Mrs Traveller isn't exactly delighted with the costs involved, I intend to make the most of my baby and will pay up through gritted teeth and drive and enjoy her on high days and holidays!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sympathies


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> I promised to let you know how the matriculation of my classic Jeep went.
> 
> The good news is I now have the registration number and registration document etc issued. This includes IMTT permission for a non standard sized rear number plate.
> 
> ...


I have a Mercedes E320 which I matriculated 3 years ago and the road tax was €404 then the following year it went up to €633 and this year it was €702 but the financias let me off the €2.

I also have an old Fiat Scudo 1.9EL van which I matriculated this year and was very surprised when the road tax was only €31 yes that's right €31 what a difference. 

I think I read somewhere that after 2 years they apply a discount of 10% to the to the road tax but am not sure on this. The trouble is that they put it up more than the discount you get. The only way to have cheap road tax is to buy a Portuguese car registered pre 2007. I think it was after this that CO2 emissions were added to the calculations. If I am wrong I'm sure someone on the forum will correct this.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I doubt it'll do any good but I'm just now contacting the ACP in the hope there's a loophole of some kind..... I find it ridiculous that the govt pays all this lip service to green energy etc but don't reduce the tax if the vehicle is converted to GPL and/or fitted with a catalytic converter etc.

Despite the high road tax I don't regret bringing the Jeep into Portugal because it'd be a constant irritation to me to have had to leave it in South Africa.

It did occur to me that I might be able to offer the Jeep (and driver) as an occasional hire for things like weddings & high school dances etc (This is VERY popular in RSA) but I doubt the locals in my neck of the woods would go in for this kind of thing much.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No discounts given on road tax, it's work out on age of vehicle and now cc & CO2, problem when importing and matriculating whether free of ISV or as a personal import the car is road taxed as the year of matriculation not the year of manufacture or first registration. So anything that is large CC or CO2 is going to be penalized.

TM have you tried the tact but it's a classic and you've given it a number plate age of ?? why am I being taxed at this years rates?? certainly no loopholes for GPL etc


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup. Tried explaining they've acknowledged it's age on the plate etc but they wouldn't play ball...... also spoke to FIVA who told me it's SOP for them to do this and every appeal that's lodged fails. 

Ah well, chit happens huh!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Always the EU just re numberplate the museum at Carmulo might be able to help


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Or failing that.
ROAD LEGAL number plate car and motorcycle, bike plates | eBay


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry but that is just nuts. Those fees are abusive.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sonho said:


> Sorry but that is just nuts. Those fees are abusive.


What fees? presume you mean road tax UK top band for first year is £1030 second year and after £475 not a vast difference


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

canoeman said:


> What fees? presume you mean road tax UK top band for first year is £1030 second year and after £475 not a vast difference




The road tax fees in PT. If that is what it is in the UK, that is crazy too.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It is for me...... I was paying about E15 a year when the car was in South Africa!


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> It is for me...... I was paying about E15 a year when the car was in South Africa!


First year rates - cars registered on or after 1 April 2010 (based on fuel type and CO2 emissions)
The rates in the table below are only payable for a vehicle’s first tax disc taken out at first registration. All other tax discs will be charged according to the standard rate tables shown above.
Petrol car (TC48) and diesel car (TC49)
Band
CO2 emission (g/km)
12 months rate
6 months rate
A
Up to 100
£0.00
Not available
B
101-110
£0.00
Not available
C
111-120
£0.00
Not available
D
121-130
£0.00
Not available
E
131-140
£120.00
£66.00
F
141-150
£135.00
£74.25
G
151-165
£170.00
£93.50
H
166-175
£275.00
Not available
I
176-185
£325.00
Not available
J
186-200
£460.00
Not available
K
201-225
£600.00
Not available
L
226-255
£815.00
Not available
M
Over 255
£1,030.00
Not available

Above are the new tax rates for first reg after 1st April 2010.

If you import a car into the UK then the first year rates may apply. A bit like here in Portugal.

The tax rates below are from the second year on.

Standard rates - The following table contains the rates of vehicle tax for already registered cars.
Petrol car (TC48) and diesel car (TC49)
Band
CO2 emission (g/km)
12 months rate
6 months rate
A
Up to 100
£0.00
Not available
B
101-110
£20.00
Not available
C
111-120
£30.00
Not available
D
121-130
£100.00
£55.00
E
131-140
£120.00
£66.00
F
141-150
£135.00
£74.25
G
151-165
£170.00
£93.50
H
166-175
£195.00
£107.25
I
176-185
£215.00
£118.25
J
186-200
£250.00
£137.50
K*
201-225
£270.00
£148.50
L
226-255
£460.00
£253.00
M
Over 255
£475.00
£261.25

* Band K includes cars that have a CO2 figure over 225g/km but were registered before 23 March 2006


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Those are UK rates though? for Portugal see here Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Getting back to PT tax....... I might have had some good news from ACP.

Apparently it can undergo their inspection & if it meets the (I assume high) standards, it can be possibly classified as being of historical interest and therefore be given excemption from road tax.

If that right and the car does meet those standards then I'll be as happy as a dog with two tails! 

So here's hoping!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Way to go, best of luck, see some serious valeting and polishing on the cards


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just a bit of a wash & brush up....... I always keep her looking pretty tidy!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> Getting back to PT tax....... I might have had some good news from ACP.
> 
> Apparently it can undergo their inspection & if it meets the (I assume high) standards, it can be possibly classified as being of historical interest and therefore be given excemption from road tax.
> 
> ...


Anymore news on these...should I contact Museu do Caramulo with regards to a 1977 TR7 V8 rally car and exemption from IUC?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

oronero said:


> Anymore news on these...should I contact Museu do Caramulo with regards to a 1977 TR7 V8 rally car and exemption from IUC?


ACP have confirmed I can submit the car for inspection etc but I haven't done it yet..... A good idea for you to contact the museum & please do let us hear the news.


----------

